

Silicon Valley Season 2 Trailer - Jamie452
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwTonKwwzYM

======
jaegerpicker
I'm fairly excited for season2! Season 1 did a pretty great job at capturing a
lot of crazy behavior that the tech startup scene displays.

